# iBook G4 - Connect to a TV to watch DVDs



## dmetzcher (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm sure that something out there exists that can do this...
What I'm looking for is a way to get both the image and the sound of my mac onto my TV (via the AV jacks on the TV itself - red/yellow/white). Is there a cable that converts the video and sound into the red/yellow/white AV jacks? I want an all-in-one solution, if possible, so that I only need to carry around one cable. I assume that this cable would be split into three at the TV end, and two at the Mac end (audio and video).

If anyone uses a product that does this, I'd be very interested to know what it is. I am going on a business trip for about 10 days and want to be able to use my Mac as a DVD player in the hotel room.

Thanks!


----------



## boognish (Nov 25, 2005)

You need an Apple Video Adapter, stereo phono composite video cable, and a little phono to 3.5mm jack adapter


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 26, 2005)

boognish said:
			
		

> You need an Apple Video Adapter, stereo phono composite video cable, and a little phono to 3.5mm jack adapter


Do you have any suggestions for places to buy online and/or specific products?


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 26, 2005)

dmetzcher said:
			
		

> Do you have any suggestions for places to buy online and/or specific products?


A better question is...
Are the three links below what I need?

Apple Video Adapter
Composite Video Cable
3.5mm Stereo Cable


----------



## boognish (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah thats the stuff. The apple store link doesn't work, but I guessing you got the right product. All the best!


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks! I appreciate you looking it over. I'm all set now.


----------

